# Anyone have any info on Voyage Season 5 Sea Spider?



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The thread title pretty much says it all. Is there anything at all out there about this thing? (All I know about it is that Tim Colliver described a proposed 5th season machine that would drop out of the mini sub bay, unfold legs, and walk along the sea bottom.) A Profiles in History auction drawing? A sketch? A better description?


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Voyage season 5 was never seriously considered as Richard Basehart had
had enough, (by the end of season 2 actually), and Irwin Allen had already
pressed forward with Land Of the Giants which replaced Voyage in the 
Sunday night line up in the fall of '68. Maybe there is something out there
but I doubt they would have gone to the expense of even making prototype
sketches for a show that was, no pun intended, already dead in the water.
It would, however, be nice if I'm wrong...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

starseeker said:


> The thread title pretty much says it all. Is there anything at all out there about this thing? (All I know about it is that Tim Colliver described a proposed 5th season machine that would drop out of the mini sub bay, unfold legs, and walk along the sea bottom.) A Profiles in History auction drawing? A sketch? A better description?


It sounds like a cool concept, not certain how well it would have worked with the technology of the day.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would like to see a prototype picture of drawing - got my interest up!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Sounds like seaQuest DSV's Sea Crab.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starseeker said:


> The thread title pretty much says it all. Is there anything at all out there about this thing? (All I know about it is that Tim Colliver described a proposed 5th season machine that would drop out of the mini sub bay, unfold legs, and walk along the sea bottom.) A Profiles in History auction drawing? A sketch? A better description?


As fun as that could have been, I'm at a loss to understand why it would be made, what purpose it would have.

See, the Flying Sub was a way to both speed up the action, the 'getting to the place', and as a way to make cheap episodes (smaller set, less lighting and practical effects, fewer actors, blah blah blah). 

What does the 'sea spider' bring to the table? How does it help reduce expenses, or speed up action? Merchandising wasn't that much a consideration by the 4th season. 

So, why do it? Or, that is, think about doing it. 

Mind, I'd like to have seen what they came up with, how they would have solved mechanical problems and so on.


----------



## vzjosellas1956 (12 mo ago)

Lunar Models once issued what appeared to look like the spider you mentioned but for a "Lost In Space" diorama.


----------

